# إسرائيل منعت مصر من تطوير صواريخ متقدمة وإنتاج الطائرة المـصرية النفاثة حلوان 300



## يحي الشاعر (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*إسرائيل منعت مصر من تطوير صواريخ متقدمة *
*وإنتاج الطائرة المــصريـة المقاتلة النفاثة حـــلوان 300 *
* (جزء أول) *​[SIZE=×4][/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=×4][/SIZE] 



[SIZE=×4] 


خبر بسيط فى الصحافة ، جلب أحداث ماضية الى ذكرياتى وحتم على ضرورة نشر السطور عن حقائق تاريخية عن "مصر التقنبة النتقدمة " ونجاح إسرائيل فى منع مصر من تطوير صواريخ متقدمة وأوقفت إنتاج الطائرة المــصريـة المقاتلة النفاثة حـــلوان ، 


الخــــبر الصحفى

".... بعد 57 عاما على إعلان قيام "الدولة"، سيمنح رئيس كيان الإرهاب "الإسرائيلي موشيه كاتساف" في أبريل " نيسان " 2005 مجموعة من الإرهابيين اليهود الذين يحملون الجنسية المصرية أوسمة البطولة والتمجيد لدورهم في التفجيرات التي نفذت في القاهرة والإسكندرية عام 1954 ضد مؤسسات عامة مصرية وأجنبية بتعليمات من جهاز االمخابرات "الإسرائيلي" بغرض زعزعة نظام ما بعد سقوط الملكية وقيام النظام الجمهوري الذي كان ما يزال طري العود أنذاك. والجدير ذكره، أن أجهزة الأمن المصرية "المخابرات " قد اعتقلت وقتها عدداً لا يستهان به من مواطنين اليهود بتهمة وضع عبوات ناسفة في مراكز ومؤسسات عامة مصرية، وثقافية أجنبية بأوامر من جهاز االمخابرات "الإسرائيلي"، حيث حكمت على الإرهابيين "موشيه مرزوق" و "شموئيل عيزر" بالإعدام شنقاً، وتم تنفيذ الحكم على ستة آخرين بالسجن والأشغال الشاقة حتى خمس عشرة عاما. وكان بين المعتقلين الرائد في جهاز الإستخبارات "ماكس بينت" الذي أقدم على الانتحار في السجن، إلا أن الباقين قد فروا وقتها ولم تنجح الأجهزة المصرية في الإمساك بهم. وفعلا لم يترك الإرهابيون إلا حتى تاريخ إطلاق سراح المعتقلين في صفقة تبادل أسرى حرب العام 1967 الذي جرى مع "إسرائيل..... ".

وكشفت مصادر صهيونية عن أن إسرائيل منعت مصر من تطوير صواريخ كان علماء ألمان يعكفون على تطويرها. وبحسب المصادر ذاتها فإن جهاز الأمن الخارجي في إسرائيل (الموساد) عمل على إعاقة تطوير هذه الصواريخ المصرية في سنوات الستينات من ضابط نازي.


*بداية القصة* 

لاحظت إسرائيل بقلق وذعر، أخبار مشاريع مصر العسكرية خلال الستينيات فور إنتهاء حرب العدوان الثلاثى 1956 ... كان من أخطر تلك المشروعات ، مشروعين هامين ، استفادت مصر فيهما من خبرة بعض العلماء الألمان والنمساويين الذين كانوا يعملون فى خدمة ألمانيا النازية فى مجالى "الصواريخ والطائرات النفاثة المقاتلة" ...

فقد أطلقت مصر في شهر يوليو عام 1962، أربعة صواريخ للتجارب أحدها مداه يتجاوز 175 ميلا وتستطيع الصواريخ الأخري الطيران لمسافة 350 ميلا وأعلن الرئيس جمال عبدالناصر أنه يستطيع تدمير أي هدف جنوبي بيروت مما أدي لاثارة الذعر في اسرائيل

لم يكن ذلك فقط ، بل تمكنت إسرائيل من التوصل الى معلومات تفيد أن مصر قد صممت ايضا طائرة نفاثة مقاتلة ، بالتعاون مع الخبراء الألمان والنمساويين ، وكان على رأس فريق التصميم أحد أساتذة الجامعة النمساويين ... 


*عمليات التخريب*

طلب الموساد من فولفجانج لوتز تقريرا وافيا حول الصواريخ المصرية الجديدة.. وقام لوتز بالمهمة وسلم التقرير لايسير هاريل رئيس الموساد الذي سلمه بدوره لديفيد بن جوريون، وكتب لوتز في تقريره ان الرئيس عبدالناصر يسعي للحصول علي عدد كبير من الصواريخ يتيح له إطلاق وابل منها علي اسرائيل دفعة واحدة.


*الطريقة *

وفي مواجهة هذا الوضع، قررت أجهزة المخابرات الاسرائيلية تنفيذ عملية في مصر يطلق عليها اسم 'دامو كليس' وكان ذلك في سبتمبر .1962 وملخص هذه الخطة هو تدبير اغتيالات وتفجيرات ضد العلماء الألمان في مصر الذين كانوا يساعدون في عملية التصنيع العسكري المصرية ، ووفضلت إسرائيل على أن يوجهوا رسائل رسائل ملغومة الى العلماء الالمان في مصر وحددت الفترة بين أكتوبر " تشرين الثاني " 1962 و أبريل "آذار" 1963 للتخلص من هؤلاء الخبراء وإدخال الذعر فى نفس البقية من العلماء الألمان والنمساويين ، لأجبارهم على مغادرة مصر وبذلك يتم لأسرائيل التوصل الى إيقاف مشروعات مصر العسكرية .

ومن المعروف ، أن الاسرائيليون اول من لجأ الى استخدام الرسائل المفخخة الى بعض البريطانيين لاغتيال خصومهم فوجهوا رسائل ملغومة في 3/9/1947 مماثلة في لندن، انفجرت بهم..

وطبقا للمصادر الإسرائيلية فإنه في هذا الوقت بالذات ، قد أصبحت عمليات اغتيال الشخصيات مشروعا عسكريا متكاملا، لا يكون فيه اسم شخص واحد نبتت الحاجة إلى التخلص منه، ولكن قائمة طويلة عرفت باسم "البنك" توضع خطط اغتيالها والتجهيزات اللازمة لها حتى تصدر لجنة قرار شخص منها فتوضع الخطط موضع التنفيذ. 

وهكذا تم ارسال خمسين خطاب تهديد لهؤلاء العلماء وبعد ذلك، بدأت شحنات الطرود الناسفة تنفجر ... ولكن ليس في العلماء الألمان.

فقد قتلت الرسائل الملغمة ، قتلت ستة علماء مصريين، وانفجرت احدى الرسائل الملغمة فى سكرتيرة رئيس فريق العلماء الألمان، وأصابتها بجروح في وجهها ويديها وأصيبت بالعمى الكلى ولم يصب الالمان يومذاك بأذى الرسائل الاسرائيلية الملغومة 


*الخبراء يغادرون مصر ، والمشــروع يتوقف*

ووصلت رسالة الأرهاب الأسرائيلى" ارسال رسائل متفجرة " الى نفوس الخبراء الألمان والنمساويين فى مصر بشكل مباشر ، فسرعان ما انسحب الالمان خوفا على ارواحهم ، وتبعهم النمساويين ،بسبب مطاردة الموساد لهم وتهديد عائلاتهم واسرهم وقد لعب الجاسوس الاسرائيلى رافى ايتان دورا كبيرا فى ترحيل هؤلاء العلماء عن مصر 
غادر جميع الخبراء الألمان والنمساويين مصر فى فترة قصيرة جدا ، مما سبب توقف المشاريع ... وعدم مواصلاتهم ..

وحدث ذلك كله فى أشد المراحل حساسية ... "المرحلة قبل النهائية .. أى " BASIC PRE-FINAL TESTS PHASE " 


ومشابهة لموضوع الطائرة المقاتلة حلوان ، حدث ذلك كله وبشكل متوازى ومتناسق فى أشد المراحل حساسية ... "المرحلة قبل النهائية .. 
أى " BASIC PRE-FINAL TESTS PHASE " 



د. يحى الشاعر




*إسرائيل منعت مصر من تطوير صواريخ متقدمة وإنتاج الطائرة المــصريـة المقاتلة النفاثة حـــلوان 300 .... *



*أول طائرة مقاتلة نفاثة ضعف سرعة الصوت فى العالم .... مجهولة ...!!!*
*(جزء ثانى وصورها ) *


*الطائرة المـــــــــصريـــة المقاتلة النفاثة .... حـــــلوان 300 .... !!!! *








*الخبير البورسعيدى الذى إشترك فى صنعها وتطويرها *

*يشاهد صديقى المهندس مصطفى مصطفى عبدالوهاب ، خلف الجرار يشير بذراعه ، وهو من الذين قاموا خلال الستينيات ، فى تحقيق صناعة أول طائرة مقاتلة نفاثة فى العالم ... تتعدى سرعتها ضعف سرعة الصوت ....... وهى ..... طائرتنا المصرية وكان دوره كبير هام ، إذ صمم الجزء المتعلق بطلمبة الوقود ... !!!*

*مما يساعد على تزويد الطائرة بالكمية المعينة من الوقود التى تساعدها على التوصل الى هذه السرعة ، ومواصلة الطيران للفترة المحددة ، دون أن تنفجر الطائر أو تتحطم بسبب قلة ، أو كثرة الكمية اللازمة للمحرك النفاث ... " يرجع الى الرابطة التالية لمعرفة بيانات مفصلة عنه ...*



*



*

*.... !!!!*


*مجموعة صورهـــا ... *


*الطائرة ... *

كانت *صناعة مصرية ... ألمانية بالتعاون مع الهند *

... صنعت فى مصانع حلوان العسكرية .... وتوقفت صناعتها به هزيمة 1967 







​

*أسمها ... *
هـ 300 Helwan HA-300 

صــورتها الآن ... فى "متحف الطائرات فى ألمانيا ... ويعتقد وجود "نسخة قديمة فى مصر ..... !!!
فى مخازن المصنع العسكري ..... ... وليس فى اى متحف ؟؟؟ "

*مواصفاتها ... *

*الطراز ... *
مقاتلة تعقب "يقتضى ذلك سرعة فائقة"
إمكانيات قتال أرضى محدودة 

*المحرك... *
محرك توربوجيت طراز حلوان هـ - 300
اساسى الدفع 3402 كجم 
بعد التسخين 4990 كجم 

*السرعة... *
2124 كم \ ساعة على ارتفاع 12192 متر (ضعف سرعة الصوت)
1802 كم \ ساعة على ارتفاع 12192 متر (بتسليح بصاروخين الجـو - للجـو) 

*ارتفاع أقصى... *
12000 متر 

*المدى... *
643 كيلومترا 

*الجناح ... *
دلتا ، ثابت ، مساحته 16 متر و 70 سم مربع

*الأرتفاع ... *
3متر و 15 سم

*الطول *
12 متر و 40 سم

*الوزن محملة دون حمل خارجى*
5443 كيلوجرام 

*التسليح*
مدفعين رشاشين هيسبانو عيار 30 ملم 
أو
4 مدافع رشاشة نوديلمان-سيرانوف ن س - 23 عيار 23 ملم 
2 - 4 صواريخ (جو - جو) أشعة تحت الحمراء​
*صورها ... *



































وكما يرى فى الصورة ... كانت الطائرة ... تــــطير فهلا ولم تكن ماكيت على الألاض ... وقام طيارى إختبار من الهند ومصر بالتجربة ... 










فـــأسلمى يامصر 



د. يحي الشاعر[/COLOR]​​http://www.almatareed.org/vb/search.php?do=finduser&u=102&starteronly=1​


​[/SIZE]


----------



## يحي الشاعر (2 ديسمبر 2009)

يحى الشاعر قال:


> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة drabdallah
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## يحي الشاعر (2 ديسمبر 2009)

عـــرض صوري هام (164 صورة) في موقع "فليكر" يبين الكثير من التفاصيل "الميكانيكية" لأجزاء الطائرةززز

يمكن رؤيته بالنقر علي الرابطة التالية ، وسيتم إضافة عروض صورية وفيديو في وقت لاحق ... وأيضا في الجزء الثاني من هذا الموضوع 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157612677533575/show/with/3207285483/​ 

د. يحي الشاعر


----------



## يحي الشاعر (2 ديسمبر 2009)

يسعدني ، أن بدأ الإهتمام المتزايد بتاريخ مصر وإجازاتها المتعلقة بتصنيع هذه الطائرة
فيما يلي موضوع مفصل ، يستدعي للتساؤل .... 

1 - لماذا فرطت مصر في هذه الطائرة وأهدتها إلي المتحف الألماني في شمال مسونخ ، بينما يعتبر مكانها في متحف البانوراما الحربي ..... ؟؟؟؟

2 - حسب معلوماتي ، ما زالت هناك في "حلوان" نسخة أخري من تلك الطائرة .... لماذا لا تعرض في متحف البانوراما الحربي علي الشعب المصري ..... ؟؟؟ 


د. يحي الشاعر
​ 

[SIZE=×4]





للأسف ... حصلت ألمانيا في عام 1991 علي هذه الطائرة "النادرة" من مصر "أول طائرة بروتوتوتيب إنتاج المصنع في حلوان " ، وكانت الطائرة في حالة "مهملة بشكل مطلق" 
وتم إعادة ترميمها خلال 1993 - 1996 في قاعدة "مانشينج" في شمال ميونخ ، ثم وضعت للعرض في "المتحف الألماني" في منطقة شلايس هايم ، ضمن الطائرات الحربية التي تعرض في الفرع الشهير الخاص الطيران
وحيث أنه لا يمكن إستعادة هذه الطائرة ومحركها الإضافي أيضا (حصلت مصر علي الطائرة كاملة ومحرك إضافي أيضا" ... وحيث انه لا زال في "هانجار" مصانع حلوان نسخة من الطائرة ، فإن حق الشباب في مصر ، يستدعي أن يتم "أيضا" عرض هذه الطائرة "الثانية" في المتحف العسكري 
فهكذا، نساهم في تقوية الشعور الوطني في الوطن

د. يحي الشاعر

اقتباس:





Erster Prototyp eines kleinen, überschallfähigen Abfangjägers der ägyptischen Luftwaffe. 

Das für doppelte Überschallgeschwindigkeit (Mach = 2)ausgelegte Jagdflugzeug wurde von Willy Messerschmitt ursprünglich für die spanische Luftwaffe konzipiert.Es war das letzte von Willy Messerschmitt verwirklichte Flugzeugprojekt. 

Das Konzept entstand Anfang der 50er Jahre in Deutschland, die detaillierte Entwicklung erfolgte bei der Firma Hispano Aviacion in Spanien.Das Projekt wurde 1960 an Ägypten verkauft und dort unter technischer Leitung Messerschmitts weitergeführt. 
Der erste Prototyp der HA-300 flog 1964 in Heluan. Drei weitere Prototypen entstanden, bevor das Projekt 1969 eingestellt wurde. 

Da das vorgesehene Triebwerk mit Nachbrenner nicht verfügbar war, erreichte keiner der Prototypen die 
projektierte Geschwindigkeit
1991. 
erwarb die Deutsche Aerospace AG 
heute EADS Deutschland GmbH den ersten Prototyp von Ägypten. 
Zwischen 1993 und 1996 wurde das Flugzeug im Werk 
Manching restauriert
.
Hersteller
Flugzeugwerke Heluan, Ägypten, 1964

Spannweite 
5,8 m

Startmasse 
3200 kg

Höchstgeschwindigkeit 
projektiert 2100 km/h (Ma=2)

Gipfelhöhe 
18 km

Antrieb 
Strahltriebwerk Bristol 703 Orpheus ohne Nachbrenner

Schub ​
[/SIZE]





>




















*د. يحي الشاعر*


----------



## يحي الشاعر (2 ديسمبر 2009)

كانت السطور التالية ، ردا علي أسئلة " أعضاء في منتدي آخر ... أضعهم ،لتكملة وتوثيق هام فيما يلي الجزء الأول من الردود 


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Faro
> 
> 
> _عنوان الموضوع يشير إلى حـــلوان 300 , ولكن الصور المرفقة تشير إلى القاهرة 300 ,,, إذا أين ذهبت الطائرة حــــلوان ,,, هل حـــلوان هو إسم المصنع و الحروف HA تشير إلى القاهرة 300._





> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Faro
> 
> 
> ...


 


*أولا : Hispano Aviacion HA-300*
*هو إسم الطائرة و "التصميم" الذي كان موجود في "إسبانيا ... ثم قام الألمان والنمساويين بتنفيذه في القاهرة *


*اقتباس:*
*المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Faro 

 *
*عنوان الموضوع يشير إلى حـــلوان 300 , ولكن الصور المرفقة تشير إلى القاهرة 300 ,,, إذا أين ذهبت الطائرة حــــلوان ,,, هل حـــلوان هو إسم المصنع و الحروف HA تشير إلى القاهرة 300.*




*الصور المنشورة ، تبين الطائرة حلوان 300-200 البروتوتايب 1 و 2 و 3 ... التي تم إنتاجهم ... *

*وموضوع إسم حلوان ، هو ناتج عن إنتاجها في المصنع الحربي في "حلون" وأطلق عليها HE- *
*Heuan (Messerschmitt) HA-300 *
*للتفرقة بينها وبين الأسبانية .... وأيضا للتفرقة بينها وبين الطائر "القاهرة" وهي طائرة نفاثة للتدريب "فوجا ميستير" وهي الطائرة التي كان قد بدأ "تجميعها" أيضا في نفس المنطقة .... التي ما زالت مصر تنتجها ... حتي الآن*

*بصراحة ... لقد فوجئت ، بأطلاق إسم "القاهرة" علي الطائرة "حلوان" وتري أيضا "تأويل" كتابة إسك حلون ... دون البحث عن حقائق الموضوع*



*اقتباس:*
*المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Faro 

 *
*ومع ذلك نلاحظ فى بداية الموضوع إصرارا على عدم تواجد مايسمى القـــاهرة 300 ...*



*الأصرار علي الإسم الصحيح سيبقي للأبد ، إذ أنها ليست القاهرة ولكن حلوان ..*


*اقتباس:*
*المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Faro 

 *
*هل كانت حلوان 300 مقاتلة سوبر لذا كانت السرية واجبة وبناء على ذلك سمحت السلطة للصحف المصرية بالتحدث عن مقاتلة وهمية تسمى القاهرة 300 من أجل وضع غشاوة على عيون الأعداء الحاسدة.*

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Faro 

 


*تعليقك ... منطقي ... ولكن ... رغم كل ذلك ، نجحت الجاسوسية الإسرائيلية في تخويف و "تطفيش" العلماء والخبراء الأالمان والنمساويين ، بعد نجاح خطابات القنابل الموجهة لهم والتي إنفجر أحدهم في يدي السكرتيرة الألمانية ...*

*عجبني "تهكمك" بالنسبة للعيون الحاسدة ... يمكن كان يجب عليهم يحطوا فيها حجاب أو بخور وزار .... أو يحطو إيد خمسة علشان يبعدوا الحسد عنها *


اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Faro 

 
_*إذا لم يكن هناك مايسمى حـــلوان 300 فيجب تصحيح العنوان *_

*أكيد تقصد ... الإسم في الصور .... *

*لن يتم تغيير أي شيء فيما هو مكتوب علي الصور التي تعنيهم *

*وستبقي حقيقة أن الطائرة إسمها "حلوان 300 " باقية بينما الحقيقة تبقي*
*أن الطائرة فوجاميستير ... إسمها "القاهرة" *


*بالمناسبة ، وجدت الصفجة التالية ، وستري أن المهندس مصطفي عيدالوهاب يرد في رسالة علي علي الموضوع بالسطور أدناه ... وهو لذي تري صورته وهو (بالنظارة) علي الجرار الذي يسحب الطائرة "تحت الحراسة" ... ويشير بذراعه للطائرة موجها لها خارج الهانجار ... *

*أعتقد أن وجيه سؤالك له في هذا الموضوع ، سيفيدك*


*والآن تمعن في "التالي" *
*... *
*وكيف كان سيتم تطويرها *
*....*​ 




*د. يحي الشاعر*

*



*

*البروتوت نايب الأساسي*
*http://personales.ya.com/pepeillo/otros/ha-300_proto.jpg*



*



*

*طراز التصدي والمطاردة الجوية والتقعب (يلاحظ أن حمولات الصواريخ تحت الأجنحة ، مقتبسة من الأسلحة الحديثة ، علاوة علي خزان الوقود الإضافي تحت جسم المقاتلة) *

*http://personales.ya.com/pepeillo/otros/ha-300_six1.jpg*


*



*

*طراز المقاتلة "النهارية" (يلاحظ أن حمولات الصاروخ تحت الأجنحة ، مقتبسة من الأسلحة الحديثة ، علاوة علي خزان الوقود الإضافي تحت جسم المقاتلة) *

*http://personales.ya.com/pepeillo/otros/ha-300_six2.jpg*


*



*

*طراز مقاتلة ليلية و"لجميع الأجواء "(يلاحظ أن حمولات الصواريخ تحت الأجنحة ، مقتبسة من الأسلحة الحديثة ، علاوة علي خزان الوقود الإضافي تحت جسم المقاتلة ، كما يلاحظ الرادار الأكبر حجم في مقدمة الطائرة ... وأجهزة الرادار "رؤية مواجهة ورؤيات جانبية علاوة علي الرؤية بالأشعة فوق الحمراء )*

*http://personales.ya.com/pepeillo/otros/ha-300_1_atake2.jpg*



*



*


*طراز مقاتلة قاذفة و"لجميع الأجواء "(يلاحظ أن حمولات الصواريخ والقنابل الموجودة تحت الأجنحة ، مقتبسة من الأسلحة الحديثة ، علاوة علي خزان الوقود الإضافي تحت جسم المقاتلة ، كما يلاحظ الرادار الأكبر حجم في مقدمة الطائرة ... وأجهزة الرادار "رؤية مواجهة ورؤيات جانبية) *

*http://personales.ya.com/pepeillo/otros/ha-300_1_caza_a12.jpg*



*



*

*طراز مقاتلة قاذفة و"لجميع الأجواء " (يلاحظ أن حمولات الصواريخ تحت الأجنحة ، مقتبسة من الأسلحة الحديثة ، علاوة علي خزان الوقود الإضافي تحت جسم المقاتلة ، كما يلاحظ الرادار الأكبر حجم في مقدمة الطائرة ... وأجهزة الرادار "رؤية مواجهة ورؤيات جانبية علاوة علي الرؤية بالأشعة فوق الحمراء )*
*http://personales.ya.com/pepeillo/otros/ha-300_1_caza_a14.jpg*



*



*
*طراز الإستطلاع الجوي والتصوير (يلاحظ أن الحمولات تحت الأجنحة ، مقتبسة من الأسلحة الحديثة) *

*http://personales.ya.com/pepeillo/otros/ha-300_1_atake3.jpg*


*



*


*طراز إستعراض وأكروبات جوي*

*http://personales.ya.com/pepeillo/otros/ha-300_proto_2.jpg*


*http://personales.ya.com/pepeillo/otros/ha-300_proto_2.jpg*​ 






> اقتباس:
> *PERFILES VARIADOS*
> *- HELLWAN HA-300 ( EGIPTO, 1964 ) *
> *( HA-300, 656 NEGRO, EL CAIRO, 1967 ) ¡¡¡ NUEVO !!!*
> ...






> *http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helwan_HA-300*
> 
> *http://www.luftfahrtmuseum.com/htmi/itf/ha300.htm*
> 
> ...


 


> اقتباس:
> *[FONT=Verdana, Arial]Helwan HA-300[/FONT]*
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial][SIZE=+2]*1964*[/SIZE] [/FONT][SIZE=-1]*FIGHTER*[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*Virtual Aircraft Museum* / *Egypt* / *Helwan *[/SIZE]
> 
> ...





> *Moustafa Abdel-Wahab*, Borzel(@)aol.com, 11.04.2008 I have worked myself on that great airplane at the Helwan plant, it is a pitty that it was not produced.


 


> *Aviator*, asd(@)asd.com, 28.03.2008 an informative article about Helwan-300,
> http://www.e-sac.org/articles/scripts/article.php?id=13&tit=Helwan-300%3A+The+Egyptian+Interceptor+Project&cat=avart
> *Marc*, naseby(@)lycos.co.uk, 19.02.2008 I liked this fighter, a nice effort by Egypt with its foreign partners to bring it to the fore. Mind you, I don't think it's fair to say France took its inspiration from it - more the other way around, as the Mirage III started development in the mid 1950's
> *Mohamed Bahaa*, alphajet1024(@)hotmail.com, 15.11.2007 I also have a very confusing contradiction, nearly all references state that the first maiden flight for HA-300 was on 1964, but the indian test pilot who flew the aircraft says the flight was on 1963, so where's teh truth ??
> ...





> يري المهندس البورسعيدي مصطفي مصطفي عبدالوهاب
> واقفا علي الجرار
> (الشخص الذي يشير بذراعه ويلبس نظارة غامقة)
> 
> ...


----------



## يحي الشاعر (2 ديسمبر 2009)

يتطلب التوثيق التاريخي الدقيق ، نشر العديد من المعلومات عن هذه الطائرة ، وبالذات المعلومات المفصلة باللغات الألمانية والإنجليزية ، بسبب عدد كبير من التعبيرات .... والتفاصيل 



د. يححي الشاعر



> *messerschmitt's ha-300 and its indian connection*
> *gp capt kapil bhargava (retd)*
> 
> *
> ...


​


----------



## يحي الشاعر (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*يرفع بمناسبة ما يدور من مناقشات حول الطائرة النفاثة "حلوان 300) ...*

*وينصح من يريد ، بتحميل الكتاب وقراءة الصفحات التالية بالذات **ومايليهم وطبعا ما سبقهم **من صفحات أخري*


*د. يحي الشاعر*

اقتباس:

[URL="http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/6122/21331146kv1.jpg"][URL="http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/6122/21331146kv1.jpg"][URL="http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/6122/21331146kv1.jpg"]*

*[/URL][/URL][/URL]

*جاسوس فى القاهرة*
*عمليات الموساد لوقف صناعة الطائرات والصواريخ*


*يلاجظ أن معلومات هذا الكتاب قد أقتبست من مواضيعي التي نشرتهم في العالم عن الطائرة المصرية المقاتلة حلوان300-200 ... والتي قمت بنشرها هنا في الواجة أيضا تحت الرابطة التالية*



*اسم الكتاب :جاسوس فى القاهرة*
*مؤلف الكتاب : محمود مراد*

*عدد صفحات الكتاب : 175 صفحة*

*صيغة الكتاب : pdf *


اقتباس:


[SIZE=×4]



​


































د. يحي الشاعر​​


[/size] 






This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 2133x1533 and weights 1769KB.










This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 2133x1533 and weights 1798KB.







*



This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 2133x1533 and weights 1747KB.



*

*



This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 2133x1533 and weights 1655KB.



*​


د. يحي الشاعر​


----------



## يحي الشاعر (2 ديسمبر 2009)

محاضرة المعرفة: مختار هلودة - 18 أكتوبر 2009 - 8 م 
القاهرة - الظافر والقاهر - برنامج الصواريخ المصري في الستينات​ 



> اقتباس:​
> 
> اقتباس:
> 
> ...


----------



## يحي الشاعر (2 ديسمبر 2009)

هذه هي طــائــرتنا 
.....​
وليقرأ من يعتز بهذا الوطن ... ما يكتب الألمان عنها في تحقيق صحفي ضخم ، تحت عنوان 


"الــمــعــــجـــــزة من حــلـــوان .. 
أو بمعني أصح 
.. مــعــجــزة حــلــوان"
مصر بنت طائرتها االتي تفوق سرعة الصوت ​

وليعلم من كان ولا يزال ينكرها "جهلا وعنادا" في منتدي صحراوي مصري " مجاور" أن هذه الطائرة هي حـــلوان 300


سأســتــكمــل المــوضــوع ، نظــرا لعدد كبير من المفاجــآت الكبيرة



إســـلـــمي يـــامــصـــــــر​


د. يحي الشاعر


اقتباس:






......
...........
.....






د. يحي الشاعر​


----------



## يحي الشاعر (2 ديسمبر 2009)

الصفحات التالية ، مجهود من منقابة المهندسين الميكانيكيين المصريين ، يستحق كل تقدير
فبه يوثقون ، الكفاءة والقدرة التي يتمتع بها المهندسون المصريون ..

هذا المجهود ، يستحق أن ينشر بطريقة ، تسمح لمن يريد من المهندسين وغيريهم ، أن يقرأوا السطور 
ويتمعنوا فيهم .. وأن يفتخروا بأنفسهم وماضيهم وإنجازاتهم وزملائهم 

للأسف ، الصفحات غير واضحة بشكل تام ، مما يجعلني أتوجه بالرجاء إليكم ، أن يتفضل أحد الأغضاء أو العضوات الأفاضل ، بالحصول علي الأصل من الجمعية ، أو من المكتبات ويقوم بتصوير ( سكان ) لهذه الصفحات ونشرهم في حجم أكبر يتيح القراءة 

وهذا عمل وطني يستحق عليه كل الشكر مقدما 



د. يحي الشاعر


إستكمالا للتوثيق ... وتكملة لبقية صفحات العدد الخاص بالطائرة حلوان 300
الذي أصدرته جمعية المهتدسين ، فيما يلي جميع صفحات هذا العدد الخاص
وسيتم نشر عدد من الوثائق التي تتعلق بالطائرة​


د. يحي الشاعر​



اقتباس:









































































د. يحي الشاعر


----------



## يحي الشاعر (2 ديسمبر 2009)

الــمـــــــفـــــــــاجـــئـــــــــات 




​
قامت مصر بإعدادا ثلاث طائرات (طرازات مختلفة) .... علاوة علي طائرة رابعة
لم يوضع فيها محرك .... وكانت للإختبارات المعملية 

وقد صلت مصر في "تطورها" إلي تحضير الطائرة "الثالثة" إلي مستوي "الإستعدادي ، للإنتاج الصناعي" ....

أولا : حلوان 200 (طراز 001) ... وهي الطائرة الموجودة في ألمانيا والتي طارت

ثانيا : حلوان 200 (طراز 002) ... وهي الطائرة التي تعدت بها سرعة الصوت .. ولا زالت توجد في "مصر" 

ثانيا : حلوان 200 (طراز 003) ... وهي الطائرة التي تعدت بها ضعف سرعة الصوت .. واالني وصلت لمرحلة ال‘داد للإنتج الضناعي ..... ولا زالت أيضا موجودة في "مصر" 



ونطالب بالمحافظة علييها كــ "تراث قومي" وعدم التصرف فيهم أو إهدائهما لأي دولة مهما كانت ... ونطالب عرضهما في المتحف العسكري (البانوراما)​


كما أن هناك مفاجأة ضخمة ... سأنشرها في وقتها ، عن "الطائرة" هاينكل ، التي كانت "وما زالت موجودة في هانجار مصانع حلوان" ، والتي أدت إلي هلع "الإتحاد السزفييتي ، وعدم تقديم أي مساعدات تقنية لمصر ، لمنعها من تطوير صناعة الطائرات المقاتلة الحديثة والمتقدمة في مصر" 

قبل أن أدخل في التفاصيل ال,لي عن المقاتلة حلوان ، وتسهيلا ، لكي يفهم القاريء الفرق بين هذه الطائرات ، أضع أمامكم صورة من كل الطراز الأول ... الذي طار فعلا .... والطائرة الثالثة التي أصبحت معدة ، للإنتاج الصناعي ... وألفت النظر إلي مدخلي "الهواء" في كل منهما ..... 

فيلاحظ ، أن حلوان (الطراز الأول) كان مدخلي الهواء مفتوحين ، بينما (حلوان 3 ) فقد كان أمام كل من المدخلين (كوون) بسبب السرعة كانت تصل إليها الطائرة والتي كانت التي تفوق سرعتي الصوت (2.2) بعدما أثبتت الإختبارات أنها تعدت سرعة الصوت (1.2) خلال تجارب الطيران الفعلي ....

كما سأنشر بعض صفحات من جداول الإختبارات ... وتوقيتها ... وموعدها .... ومدتها ....

علاوة علي ذلك أنشر أدناه ، "الكروكي" الفني للطائرات الثلاثة ، ويبين "التغييرات" التقنية والفنية التي حدثت علي كل طراز (لاحظ السهم الأحمر) 

علاوة صورة علي الطراز "المبدأي 00 " .. والذي كان طائرة بدون محرك ، تم إختبارها "طيرانا شراعيا" ... وكانت تسحبها طائرة كبيرة بمحركات ..

كما سأنشر في وقت لاحق ، صور للطائرة عندما هبطة وفتحت "البراشوت" لتقليل سرعتها ... وصور أخري نادرة .... 

كما سيتم نشر "المفاجأة" التي ستسعد كل قلب ... 

الموضوع ... لم ينتهي .. وما زلنا في البداية


إســـــــــلمي يـــا مــصـــــــر


د. يحي الشاعر


اقتباس:






*الطائرة المـــــــــصريـــة المقاتلة النفاثة .... حـــــلوان 300 .... !!!! *​










































في احد العروض العسكرية










 
د. يحي الشاعر


----------



## الجدى (3 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم أخى المهندس الشاعر


----------



## يحي الشاعر (3 ديسمبر 2009)

محمد طلعت الجدى قال:


> بارك الله فيكم أخى المهندس الشاعر


 

شكرا لكم ....

وأرجوكم التفضل بالعلم بأنني لست مهندسا 



د. يحي الشاعر


----------



## الجدى (3 ديسمبر 2009)

يحي الشاعر قال:


> شكرا لكم ....
> 
> وأرجوكم التفضل بالعلم بأنني لست مهندسا
> 
> ...


 بارك الله فيك د . يحى الشاعر


----------



## يحي الشاعر (4 ديسمبر 2009)

[SIZE=×4]

















لم تكتفي صناعة الطائرات النفاثة المقاتاة ، علي الطائرة حلوان فقط ...

ولكن أيضا ، أنتجت مصر ... الطائرة القاهرة 200 ، المبنية أساسا علي الطائرة الأسبانية HA200 SAETA

الصور التالية ... من موقع أسباني ... 

نشررهم أحد الذين كانوا يعملون في ذلك المصنع ، ونري أيضا صورة من (الهانجار) الذي كانت تصنع فيه 

يمكن الضغط علي الصور ... لرؤية الصور المكبرة ..

ولقد تركت نفس النص الأسباني ، حتي نقرأ تعليقاته هو .... 

يمكن لم يريد عمل "ترجمة جوجل للصفحة" ....

علاوة علي ذلك ، نري أنه قد نشر الصور التي نشرتهم في المنتديات العربية
ومنهم "صورة الكتاب العربي" ... جاسوس القاهرة

كنت بخير يا مصر ... وما زال مهندسينك وشعبك بخير 


إسلمي يا مصر ...


د. يحي الشاعر



> ​





> Imágenes Inéditas del HA200 SAETA en su primer vuelo en Egipto y del HA300
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> [/SIZE]





> ​


----------



## يحي الشاعر (4 ديسمبر 2009)

اقتباس:











ها هى المقاتلة ويقف خلفها صواريخ القاهر والظافر اول صواريخ عربية تتعدى 500 كم






الرئيس جمال عبدالناصر يتفقد احد نماذجها














الموديل الأول الذي إستعمل للإختبار ... بطيران شراعي ... وكانت من "الخشب" ... وأوقفت التجربة ، بسبب ، عدم ثباتها خلال اطيران .... ولكن تمت الإستفادة من فكرة جناح ال "دلتا" 





















أنــظـــر وإقرأ وتــمــعــن في الصفحة رقـم 300 من الكتاب التالي








This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1600x1200.





http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/880/dscn2892b.jpg

من الكتاب التالي








أنــظـــر وإقرأ وتــمــعــن في الصفحة رقـم 520 من الكتاب التالي 
http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/7...derweltein.jpg






This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1600x1200 and weights 405KB.





http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/1222/dscn2889h.jpg

من الكتاب التالي






http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/3900/nr09368.jpg

د. يحي الشاعر​


----------



## يحي الشاعر (6 ديسمبر 2009)

شكر جزيل للإدارة ، علي تجاوبهم الفوري علي طلبي ، بإحترام رغبة المهندس عادل مخلوف وإزالة المشاركتين التين إحتويا علي الصور الضخمة 

سيتم نشر رابطة موضوعه ، حتي نتمكن من توفير المساحة هنا ... وأيضا تزويد الموضوع .... بعامل إضافي هام 


بارك الله فيكم .... وستتم مواصلة هذا الموضوع ... كعادتنا




د. يحي الشاعر


----------



## أمير صبحي (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*[font=&quot]
السلام عليكم 


أشكرك جزيل الشكر لبحثك العسكري د. يحيى الشاعر 

حقيقة ً خيالي دائما شغوف لبحث قدراتنا المصرية والعربية العسكرية 

ودوما ً تجدني أبحث عن مؤهلاتنا العسكرية فى حرب أكتوبر وخصوصا ً جويا ً وبريا ً 

وبالطبع من أشد المعجبين بقيادة الرئيس السادات وقتها وفكرة 


وإذداد هذا الشغف بعد تخرجي من قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية 

حيث دعتني دراستي لبحث ذو طبيعة أكثر علمية ً : 

هل بالإمكان لمصانعنا الحربية إنتاج منظومة عسكرية متكاملة تخوض بها حربا ً 

وهذا يأخذنا لأبعاد لا حصر لها 

فلدينا :

المشاكل الفنية للمحركات 

مشاكل التصنيع الحديث ... أعتقد قد تغلبنا على كثير منها بفعل الإنفتاح الصناعي 

المواد الخام ومعالجاتها الحرارية 

فقادني ذلك الى الدخول للحصول على دورة تدريبية بمعامل الإنتاج الحربي بمدينة السلام 

ولكن .. أجد البيانات العسكرية تتسم بأنها مضللة كثيرا ً فلا تجد لها مرجعا ً ..

فهل من توثيق لتلك المعلومات خارج اماكن الأنتاج ؟
[/font]*​ *أشرت حضرتكم الى أنك غير مهندس .. فما نوع الدراسة الأكاديمية التى أصلقت تلك الخبرة العسكرية لديكم ؟
*​ 

​ *وأخيرا ً أشكرك جزيل الشكر لهذا المجهود 

*​ *أنرت القسم بسجلاتك .. **وأتابعك بإستمرار أخي ..*​ ​ *تحياتي
*​


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (7 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاااااااااااااك الله خيرا على الموضوع الجامد ده


----------



## يحي الشاعر (10 ديسمبر 2009)

م/عمرو السيد قال:


> جزاااااااااااااك الله خيرا على الموضوع الجامد ده


 
شكرا لك دكتور عمرو

الجامد ، هو أنتم ... المهندسين المصريين .... 

ثق ، بأنه في إمكانكم ، عمل حلول وتحقيق الكثير من "المستحيلات" ... إذا تركم الغير ، لكي 
تفعلوا ذلك ... .وهناك كثير من "الرؤوس" الهندسية المصرية .... (بلاش ننظر لأهرامات الجيزة) ... 

أمامنا ، مثال من حوالي نصف قرن مضي .....

وأمامنا مثال من 6 أكتوبر 1973 

ويوجد أمثلة (مجهولة) .... 

كل ما نحتاجه ... أن نحافظ علي طاقتنا ... ونسترجع ... عزيمتنا ...

لماذا مثلا ... لا نعرض لجميع العالم ... ولنا في مصر ، طائرتينا الموجودتين في هانجار مصنع حلوان .. ؟؟؟

لماذا ، لا نوحد مجهوداتنا ... ونعمل من ذلك بادرة .... قوية يؤديها المهندسين الميكانيكيين ... وقادة الطيران و أساتذة الجامعة .... ؟؟؟؟؟



د. يحي الشاعر

؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## يحي الشاعر (10 ديسمبر 2009)

أمير صبحي;1390646 قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم [/FONT]*​
> *[FONT=&quot]أشكرك جزيل الشكر لبحثك العسكري د. يحيى الشاعر [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]حقيقة ً خيالي دائما شغوف لبحث قدراتنا المصرية والعربية العسكرية [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]ودوما ً تجدني أبحث عن مؤهلاتنا العسكرية فى حرب أكتوبر وخصوصا ً جويا ً وبريا ً [/FONT]*
> ...


 


شكرا لك علي سطورك ،وعلي تعليقك يا باشمهندس "أمير" ....​ 
أعتقد أن أكثر شيء سيساعد في الرد علي أسئلتك ، هو ، عندما تجد الوقت ، لتشرفني بزيارة أحد مواقعي ... وستجد هناك أيضا صفحة خاصة ، تتعلق بالسيرة الشخصية وغير ذلك​ 
أقترح عليك احد المواقع المباشرة التالية (من أكثر من 10 مواقع خاصة) مواضيع عسكرية ، عن حروب مصر 1956 و 1967 وحرب الإستنزاف وأيضا حرب أكتوبر 1973 .... (ما زلت أستكملهم لكثرة مواضيعهم)​ 

http://yahiaalshaer.com
http://yahia-alshaer.com
http://yahia-al-shaer.com​ 

أو يمكنك زيارة أحد مواقع صديقي وزميلي السابق ... حيث يمكنك من هتاك الدخول في مواضيع عسكرية عديدة​ 
http://samy-sharaf1.bravehost.com/
http://samy-sharaf1.bravehost.com/​ 

وطبعا ، يمكنك أيضا زيارة مواضيع عسكرية مباشرة، لمواضيع باللغة الفرنسية والإنجليزية و العربية 
مثلا في المواقع التالية​ 
http://yahiaalshaer.bravehost.com/FRENCH/​ 
أو هنا أيضا 
http://yahia-al-shaer.bravehost.com/
http://yahiaalshaer.bravehost.com/
http://yahya-alshaer.bravehost.com/​ 

فيما يلي .... مـــفــــاجــــأة أخــــري ... تقلب المعلومات المتوافرة ... رأسا علي عقب ، بالنسبة لمجهودات المهندسين المصريين ....​ 
نشر الموضو التالي ، الأبن العزيز الأستاذ فوزي ، وهو أحد الشباب ، الذين أحترمهم وأعتز بهم ويشترك في في موقع "ساحات الطيران والتسليح العربي " ... حيث أتحمل هناك مسئولية إشرافية ....​ 
عندما قرأت الموضوع ... بدأت نبضات قلبي تتسارع ... وخفق قلبي .... لقد بدأوا البحث ، بعدما ، نشرت موضوعي هناك ، منذ فترة ... وكما تري ... كل ما نحتاجه ... هو "البحث" .... والمواصلة 
من أجل سمعة مهندسينا الذين يستحقوا كل إعتزاز وفخر ....​ 



m.fawzy قال:


> *مشروع مصرى قديم لطائرة ركاب يعود الى الستينات من لديه معلومات عنه فبرجاء افادتنا بها ...................*





m.fawzy قال:


> *اترككم مع الصور ............*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




المصدر 

http://4flying.com/showthread.php?t=40292​ 

د. يحي الشاعر​ ​


----------



## يحي الشاعر (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*أول موديل في العالم ، للطائرة حلوان 300*

أول موديل في العالم ، للطائرة حلوان 300​





The first worldwide 
supersonic egyptian jetfighterhelawn HA-300 ​
_Das erste weltweite modellbausatz der HA-300 _
_limitierte und nummerierte _
_e__inzelausfertigung_​لا يمكن بسهولة ، تصور مدي وقع نشر أخبار هذه الطائرة ، علي الشباب المصري والعربي 

من هؤلاء ... مهندس ... أصبحت هذه الطائرة تعني له الكثير جدا .... وأصبح إلي جانب المهندس مصطفي مصطفي عبدالوهاب ، يتمتع بمعرفة الكثير عنها وبعض هام من خباياها وأسرار تطوراتها ... ،

بل تكونت عنده مكتبة ضخمة عن هذه الطائرة ... وفهمت منه ، أن هناك أفلام متعددة عنها ... وعروض صور "Slides" وغير ذلك من الوثائق .... والمجلات المتخصصة 

لم يكتفي بذلك ... فكان التالي ، إلي كل شاب ومتحف ومعرض ومن يهتم معكم بالأمر ..... حتي لا نتحسر .... علي الماضي ....​ 
فقد قام المهندس عادل مخلوف ، بالتخصص في إنتاج مودبلات هذه الطائرة ، علي مقاس 1 : 48 و 1 : 72 ..... وحصل علي جوائز تقديرية في المعارض في ألمانيا ...​ 
ويمكن رؤية المزيد من التفاصيل ويضا التشكيل التقني الهندسي التخطيطي ، وذلك في الموقع المخصص لهذا الموديل في الإنترنت الذي أنجزته له ، حتي يتاح لمن يرغب معرفة المزيد عن هذا الموديل الوحيد في العالم أجمع عن للطائرة حلوان 300 ...
وعنوانه​ 
http://ha-300.bravehost.com/​ 
أو أنقر (هــنـــا ) ....​ 

د. يحي الشاعر


----------



## يحي الشاعر (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*



*

د. يحي الشاعر


----------



## يحي الشاعر (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*الوثيقة التاريخية الكبري*


*صور من دفتر سجب (ما يزيد علي 120) طلعات إختبارية لكل من الطائرتين *
*حلوان 300 فقط علاوة علي طلعات إختبار الطائرة الأخري القاهرة 200 *
*والتي قام بهم*
*كل من الطيار الهندي قابيل و الطيار المصري صاغ طيار جمال *
* "Log Book "*​ 
*



*

*



*




*د. يحي الشاعر*


----------



## يحي الشاعر (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*وبري أدناه ، الموديل الأول الذي إستعمل للإختبار ... بطيران شراعي ... وكانت من "الخشب" ... وأوقفت التجربة ، بسبب ، عدم ثباتها خلال اطيران .... ولكن تمت الإستفادة من فكرة جناح ال "دلتا" *



*



*

*



*


*



*




*د. يحي الشاعر*


----------



## يحي الشاعر (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*كان في مصر طياران إختبار ، تلقا تدريبهما عام 1964 في مركز تدريب طياري الإختبار في القوات الجوية الهندية في الهند ، وهما *

*أولا : الصاغ طيار زهير شلبي ، الذي كان يتصف بقدرة فائقة ةحذي علي تقدير طياري إختبار الهند *

*ثانيا : الصاغ الطيار صبحي الطويل*


*(البروتوتايب الأول V1 ) *

*وكان أول تجربة للطائرة (البروتوتايب الأول V1 ) ، يوم 4 مارس 1964 ، بواسطة الطيار الهندي ، قابيل بهارجاوا ولمدة **إحدي عشر دقيقة "فقط" ، لإختبار المحرك ... وفعاليته ...* 
*وكانت عجلاتها ممتدة ، وهذا شيء طبيعي في طلعات الإختبار المبدئية الأولي ، حتي تتمكن من الهبوط دون تحطيم جسد الطائرة ...*
*ولم تتعدي زاوية الصعود 24 درجة مئوية *
*وقد إستعمل البراشوت لإيقافها بعد الهبوط*


*وتبع ذلك ، طلعات الطيران الإختباري الفعلي ، إعتبارا من يوم 7 مارس 1964 ... وهو اليوم الذي إلتقطت فيه الصورة للطائرة وهي تحلق بالقرب من هرم الملك زوسر في الجيزة *

*كان المحرك : *Bristol Siddeley Orpheus 703-S-10 turbojet.

*وزن المحرك : كيلوجرام 2,200 أي حوالي 2 طن ونصف *

*سرعة الطيران : ضرورة عدم تخطي سرعة الصوت بسبب مداخل الهواء المبدئية*

*الدفة الخلفية: غير مدعمة هيدروليكيا *

*تم إهداء هذه الطائرة لألمانيا ... وتم ترميمها وإصلاحها وتعرض حاليا في المتحف الألماني في شمال ميونخ Oberschleissheim *


*(البروتوتايب الثاني V2 )*

*وكان أول تجربة للطائرة لتعدي سرعة الصوت (البروتوتايب الثاني V2 ) ، يوم 22 يوليو 1965 *

*بواسطة الطيار الهندي ، قابيل بهارجاوا ولمدة إحدي عشر دقيقة "فقط" ، لإختبار المحرك ... وفعاليته ... *

*وكانت عجلاتها كما هي العادة مسحوبة في داخل الطائرة ، فقد كانت طلعة الإختبار المبدئية الأولي ، لتعدي سرعة الصوت ...*

*كان المحرك : نفس المحرك *Bristol Siddeley Orpheus 703-S-10 turbojet.

*وزن المحرك : كيلوجرام 2,200 أي حوالي 2 طن ونصف *

*سرعة الطيران : تخطي سرعة الصوت ، وتم تعديل مداخل الهواء لهذا الهدف*

*الدفة الخلفية: مدعمة هيدروليكيا لتواجه متطلبات تخطي سرعة الصوت *

السرعة التي توصل إليها : Mach 1.13.

*خطة الأنتاج : إضافة موديلات أخري خلال سنة 1965 ... لكي يبدأ الإنتاج عام 1966 *
*وتم بعد حرب 1967 ، تعديل الخطة إلي سنة 1968 بسبب التعديلات الأساسية التقنية*
*من أجل تخطي ضعف سرعة الصوت ....*

*وقد إشترك المهندس مصطفي مصطفي عبدالوهاب في هذه التعديلات بشكل كان له أثرا ونتيجة ملحوظة ، علي التوصل إلي ضعف سرعة الصوت *

*لا زالت هذه الطائرة موجودة في هانجار مصنع حلوان رقم 36*



*(البروتوتايب الثالث V3 ) المعد للإنتاج*

*مزود بالمحرك المصري الجديد للطائرة لتعدي ضعفي سرعة الصوت *
*(البروتوتايب الثالث V3 ) ، وبدأت التجارب والإختبارات إعتبارا من نوفمبر 1969 *

*بواسطة الطيار الهندي ، قابيل بهارجاوا ، لإختبار المحرك ... وفعاليته ... *

*وكانت عجلاتها كما هي العادة مسحوبة في داخل الطائرة ، فقد كانت طلعة الإختبار المبدئية الأولي ، لتعدي سرعة الصوت ...*

*كان المحرك : E-300 turbojet صناعة مصرية ... جديدة في العالم لتخطي ضعف سرعة الصوت.*

*المحرك : ما زال موجود في مصر*

*سرعة الطيران : تخطي ضعف سرعة الصوت ، وتم أيضا تعديل مداخل الهواء لهذا الهدف*

*الدفات والدفة الخلفية والجسم والأجنحة : مدعمة هيدروليكيا لتواجه متطلبات تخطي ضعف سرعة الصوت *

*السرعة التي توصل إليها : Mach 2.1*

*كانت هذه الطائرة هي الإعداد النهائي للإنتاج الصناعي *
*لا زالت هذه الطائرة موجودة في هانجار مصنع حلوان .... رقم 36 *


*وكان نشاط الموساد الإسرائيلي ... والجاسوس لوتز ... وإرسال البريد "المفخخ" والملغم بالقنابل للعلماء الألمان *

*علاوة علي المشاكل الناتجة عن "عدم التمكن من تزويد الطائرة بالعديد من الأجهزة التقنية" *
*وإحتياج مصر للمال من أجل التعويض علي ما دمرته الحرب من معدات ومصانع *

*كما أن نشاط الموساد في ألمانيا وأوربا ، لتحبيط المشروع ومنع مصر من إنتاج الطائرة ، التي كانت ستصبح أسرع طائرة مقاتلة في العالم .... *

*وأيضا أن الإتحاد السوفييتي بدأ يضغط علي مصر ، من أجل إيقاف المشروع ، حيث كانت مصر تمتلك طائرات ميج 21 ... وهو ما يتعارض مع "خطة" الروس في ريط مصر ... ويعتقد أيضا ، بسلطة ونفوذ **لليهود الذين إتساقوا مع الشيوعية وكان لهم تأثير علي قرارات "مجلس السوفييت الأعلي"* ... فلا يغيب عن البال ، أن فلاسفة الشيوعية ... هم "يهودي الديانة" .. سواء إينجلز Engels.. أو ماركس Marx أو غيرهم وأن تأثيرهم "العقائدي" كان ولا يزال أساس المبدأ الشيوعي 

فيلاحظ ، تساهلات "الإتحاد السوفييتي" وزيادة شراء مصر وتزويدها الطائرات السوفيتية من طراز ميج 21 وسوخوي وغيرهم ، بعدما تم إيقاف ذلك المشروع القومي الخطير الذي كان يبشر بمستقبل زاهر لمصر ... وكانت الدول العربية ودول العالم الثالث ، هم السوق المستقبل لها ... وهو نفس السوق الذي يهدف له (ودخله) الإتحاد السوفييتي بطائراته المعادبة ... ميج 21 وسوخوي 7 

كل ذلك أدي إلي إيقاف المشروع ....


*مواصفات المحركات و المحركات المصرية التي أنتجت للطائرة* 
​


> *E 300*
> Civil single-shaft augmented turbojet. Designed and
> developed at Helwan by German engineers as replacement for
> Rolls-Royce Orpheus in Helwan HA-300 supersonic fighter. Has
> ...




*(البروتوتايب الثالث V3 ) المعد للإنتاج*

*مزود بالمحرك المصري الجديد للطائرة لتعدي ضعفي سرعة الصوت *
*(البروتوتايب الثالث V3 ) ، وبدأت التجارب والإختبارات إعتبارا من نوفمبر 1969 *






*(البروتوتايب الأول V1 ) *

*HA-300-001*

*وكان أول تجربة للطائرة (البروتوتايب الأول V1 ) **، طلعات الطيران الإختباري الفعلي ، إعتبارا من يوم 7 مارس 1964 ... وهو اليوم الذي إلتقطت فيه الصورة للطائرة وهي تحلق بالقرب من هرم الملك زوسر في الجيزة *






​
*د. يحي الشاعر*​


----------



## يحي الشاعر (12 ديسمبر 2009)

رغم كل شيء ... فقد طارت صواريخنا ....​ 
ما كان ينقصنا ، هو الحصول علي الجيروسكوب ... للتوجيه ...​ 
وكانت فرنسا ستزودنا بهم ... وتمت محادثات بين البكباشي أ ح ثروت عكاشة "الملحق العسكري " في باريس والحكومة الفرنسية ... وكاد القرار يصدر بالموافقة من الرئيس شارل ديجول .... 
ولكن ... "إسرائيل" وذراعها الطويل ونفوذها ... و .... "إهمال " مصري ... تسبب في عدم تحقيق هذا الهدف ...​ 
هذه قصة أخري ... سأنشر سطور البكباشي "ثروت عكاشة .. من كتابه .. وصور الصفحات" .. وعندها ، سنهز رؤوسنا عجبا ، علي تصرف الضابط المسئول "وقتها" علي برنامج الصواريخ ... 
ليس فقط "الجهل" بالتقنية .. ولكن أيضا "التساهل و الإستخفاف " بقيمة هذه الأجهزة الحساسة ...​ 
هذه قصة أخري مطولة ومفصلة ...​ 
لنري ولندع أولا الصاروخ يطير .... إلي مكان ما 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbrPoU8Td-g[media
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbrPoU8Td-g






إســلمي يـــامــصــر 



د. يحي الشاعر


----------



## يحي الشاعر (15 ديسمبر 2009)

المهندس النمساوي براندنر ، يقف أمام الحرك "الجديد" الذي صممه ويمكن الطائرة من تعدي ضعف سرعة الصوت ...
وقد تم تعليق المحرك تحت جناح طائرة النقل السوفيتية من طراز أنتنوف 12 ، بدلا من أحد المحركات المروحية تحت 
الجناح الأيسر للطائرة .... ولقد إستمرت طلعة الطيران في ذلك اليوم ، خمسة ساعات متصلة ، طارت بها الطائرة بواسطة 
المحرك الجديد فقط .... ثم قررت قيادة القوات الجوية المصرية ، أن ترجع الطائرة للقاعدة في مصانع حلوان .... 
بعدما نجحت التجربة بشكل لم يكن متوقع ويري أدناه صورة تلك الطائرة أنتنوف ، حتي يمكننا تصور قوة المحرك المصري ، الذي
تمكن علي تحمل ثقلها كاملا وتحمل طاقة الطيران بها لهذه المدة الطويلة 










د. يحي الشاعر


----------



## يحي الشاعر (22 ديسمبر 2009)

كتاب هـــام تستحق صفحاته إعادة النشر هنا​



أحيانا ، نجد أنفسنا أمام "حائط" يتسبب في موقف "حيرة" وضرورة طلب مساعدة من الأعضاء جميعا 

إنه الكتاب التالي ، "قصة صناعة الصواريخ والطائرات المصرية " بقلم محمد ضيائي نافع ، تعتبر نشر صفحاته ، من أحد أهم الخطوات اللازمة ، حتي نشتكمل بشكل متوسع ، موضوعنا عن صناعة الطائرات والصواريخ المصرية ، الناشر دار الهيئة المصرية العامة للكتاب الإصدار عام 2007 ، عدد الصفحات 184 صفحة ، ISBN 4-512-419-977


يوثق الكتاب ، قصة صناعة الصواريخ والطائرات المصرية 

هو كتاب تاريخي سياسي ألفه محمد ضيائي نافع، وفيه يتناول المؤلف تاريخ صناعة الصواريخ والطائرات في مصر في الستينيات حتى توقفها عقب حرب 1967. وقد كان الكاتب منوطاً فريق أمن المشروع. 

إن هذا الموضوع ، نداء إليكم جميعا ....

فيما يلي المعلومات التي قد تحث أحد الأعضاء ، علي التكرم ، بتصوير صفحات الكتاب ... ورفعه ..... 

وقد يتكرم أحدكم ، فينشر هذه الصفحات هنا ...

المعلومات التالية ، هي من "موقع" المعرفة ... المشابه للويكيبيديا ..



د. يحي الشاعر 



> *قصة صناعة الصواريخ والطائرات المصرية (كتاب)*
> 
> 
> _*\*_
> ...


----------



## يحي الشاعر (24 ديسمبر 2009)

[align=right] 
لم يكن المصنع ... حلم ... أو تخطيط ، ولكنه حقيقة واضحة ...... 
أصدرت عنه الجريدة الألمانية العدد الخاص التالي بما يحتويه من 
صور نادرة ، توثق تراث قومي ...

يرجي الإنتباه إلي صور الطائرة وهي تطير ... وبعد هبوطها 
وإستعمالها للبراشوت ، حتي تقلل من سرعة الهبوط ... كما يري 
صورة "المحرك الجديد "300" للطائرة" .. والذي تصل قوته ، 
لتمكن الطائرة من تعدي ضعف سرعة الصوت .... كما يري 
"المحرك" معلقا تحت الجناح الأيسر لطائرة النقل الثقيلة "أنتنوف 12" 
والتي إستمر إختبار المحرك بها "لمدة خمسة ساعات طيران متواصلة" .... 
تم بعدها إستدعاء قيادة القوات الجوية للطائرة الثقيلة ... 
إثباتا لنجاح التجربة والصناعة المصرية المتقدمة



د. يحي الشاعر



> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/align]


----------



## يحي الشاعر (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*



*

*الحمد لله ، لا يضيع الله مجهودا صادقا من أجل الوطن ، فقد أدي نشر مواضيع "الطائرة المقاتلة حلوان 300) إلي زيادة إهتمام متضاعفة .... والأهم من ذلك ، حث "المهندسين" علي وضع أفكارهم عن "إحتمالات" ومستقبل محتمل لهذه الطائرة *​ 
*فشكرا جزيلا علي هذه البادرة الطيبة*​ 
*1 - توجد دراسة من البروفيسسور ميسر شميدت عن "المقارنة بين كل من الطارتين*​ 
*2 - رفض الروس تقديم تدريب "خبراء "مساعدة " *​ 
*3 - يعتبر هذا الموضوع ، من أحد هذه النشاطات القيمة المتزايدة ، **رغم أن الموضوع لم يراعي بعض "متطلبات وردود فعل التغيير" علي الـ Aerodynamics للطائرة ، عند تغيير زوايا جناحيه ... وتعليق الصواريخ عليهما ... إلا أنها تعتبر مبادرة طيبة في حد ذاتها *​ 
*للأسف ، لم يراجع المهندس إلي ما كتبه الخبير ميسسر شميدت في كتابه التالي "المشاريع السرية لــ ميسسير شمبدت" عن ، خطورة الطائرة حلوان 300 علي مستقبل وسوق الطائرة الميج 21 ، *​ 
*



*​ 

*وخاصة عندما نأخذ في الحسبان ، المشروع الذي قدمه "هينكل" لمصر ، حيث كانت الطائرة تشبه الميج 21 ولكن وجود "المشروع الأسباني شبه متكامل ، ... هــ أ 300 أو القاهرة 300 " دعي مصر للتفضيل .... *​ 
*ولقد وصلت المعلومات لروسيا .... ووصل الحد والخوف من المشروع المصري ، إلي رفض روسيا تقديم مساعدتها لمصر لتدريب طياري الإختبار المصريين بحجة "عدم وجود مراكز تدريب طياري إختبار عندهم" ، مما أضطر الهند لتقديم مساعدتها وتدريب كل من زهير شلبي "الشهيد 1967" و الصاغ المهندس طيار صبحي الطويل ، علي إحدي عشر طراز طائرة ونجاحهما ف الإختبار الشاق *​ 
*لا بد من توثيق كيفية إستشهاد صاغ "بكباشي" طيار زهير شلبي .... الذي إستشهد في معركة بطولية يوم الإثنين 5 يونيو ، فقد طلع للدفاع عن سماء مصر "فوق سيناء" فور بداية الهجوم الإسرائيلي ، ودخل في معركة جوية " DOG FIGHT " مع طائرة ميراج إسرائيلية ،وأستخدم الطائرة الميج 17 التي كانت توجد دائما بالقرب من حلون 300 *​ 
*وإستمر تعقبه للطائرة الإسرائيلية ، إلي المنطقة فوق ممر متلا .... غير أن الطائرات الإسرائيلية الأخري ، تكاتفت عليه إسقطته *​ 
*الطائرة التالية هي "مشروع هينكل المصري ، الذي سأتطرق إليه في موضوع منفصل" *​ 
*



*​ 

*ويري تصميم مقدمة الطائرة (الذي لا يزال في المصنع في حلوان) .... وهو يشابه مقدمة الميج 21 ، مع الإختلاف في عدد المدافع الرشاشة .... ووضعهم في مقدمة الطائرة ....*​ 
*كان هذا التصميم ، بداية "خوف" وهلع عدد من القادة السوفييت ، فكانت عروضهم المتزايدة علي مصر ، بتزويدها بطائرات "ميج 21 " ... بسعر أرخض كثير جدا من *
*تكالبف تصنيع الطائرة حلوان والطائرة هينكل *​ 
*



*​ 


*ويكفي معرفة ، أن روسيا ، لم تقدم لمصر ما كانت تحتاجه من "جهاز الجيروسكوب" لتوجيه الصواريخ المصرية ، مما سبب .... إيقاف المشروع مبكرا ....*​ 
*إن الموضوع التالي ، سوف يحتم علي الإنتقال إلي المرحلة الثانية من نشاطات "التوعية القومية " ... والتطرق إلي التخطيطات الصناعية المصرية .... "صناعة الطائرات" ..ز بعدما نشرت تكملات عن موضوع طائرة التدريب القاهرة 200 ... علاوة علي نشر موضوع ، طائرة الركاب "النفاثة ... ذات المحركات التوربينية الثلاثة" *​ 
*وأتعمق الآن في قراء ةتقييميه لما كتبه "ميسر سميدت" في كتابه إعلاه عن مشروع وتحقيق تنفيذ حلوان 300 بما في ذلك من تصميمات هندسية ... وسوف أواليكم بتفاصيل مذهلة .. يعرف منها القليل *​ 
*ويسعدني ، أن أبلغكم ، بتعاون الدكتور المهندس مختارهلودة ، مدير مشروع "مصانع حلوان للصواريخ والطائرات " وأنه سيتفضل بالتعليق وتزويدي بما يراه صالحا حتي يتوسع الموضوع بشكل يرضي ضمائرنا ...*
*تعتبر تعليقات المهندس التالية ، بداية مشجعة ، اتحضير صفحة مخصصة في مواقعنا الرسمية .... لما سيضيفه و سيعدله وسيكتبه الجنرال هلودة *​ 
*وسيتم في هذا السياق ، إرسال الصور والمعلومات المحتواه في "عرض الباور بوينت" بشكل منفصل تماما وليس مجهز ، حتي يمكن إستعمالهم *​ 
*أخيرا ، يسعدني أن أخبركم ، بأم بادرتنا في الفيس بوك عن الطائرة حلوان 300 تتسم بنجاح يسعد القلب وينضم إليها يوميا عدد من الشباب المواطنين المهتمين بالوطن ومستقبل الطائرة حلوان ويدعموا ضرورة المحافظة عليها وعلي وثائق المشروع ....*​ 
*أحاول في الوقت الحاضر الحصول علي أي فيديو أو فيلم يبين هذه الطائرة خلال طيرانها أو*
*تحركها ....*​ 
*يمكن الرجوع إلي البادرة علي العنوان التالي *
*http://www.facebook.com/group.php?v=wall&gid=202417391715*​ 

*يرجي ملاحظة ، أن المهندس البورسعيدي مصطفي مصطفي عبدالوهاب ، الذي كان يعمل في المصنع مع"مجموعة البروفيسور براندنر و شيفر" ، ومع الخبراء الألمان والنمساويين ، أنه هو الذي قام بتعديل مضخة المحرك ، بحيث يمكن للمحرك "تجاوز" ضعف سرعة الصوت *​ 

*د. يحي الشاعر *​ 


*


diver002 قال:



أفكار للاستفادة من الطائرة القاهرة/حلوان-300

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


diver002 قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




*د. يحي الشاعر*​


----------



## يحي الشاعر (5 يناير 2010)

* ( البروتوتايب الثالث V3) المعد للإنتاج*
*مزود بالمحرك المصري الجديد للطائرة لتعدي ضعفي سرعة الصوت*

الطراز رقم 3 من الطائرة حلوان 300 ، وهو مزود بمحرك طراز E-300 من صنع مصري 
وصممه البروفيسور براندنر
المحرك ، صمم لتمكين الطائرة من الطيران بضعـفي سرعة الصوت 2،2 مــاك وقد تم إختبار 4 (أربعة) محركات منهم وما زال يوجد في المصانع الحربية ، 6 (ستة) محركات أخري صالحة للإستعمال الفوري 
وقد ساهم المهندس البورسعيدي مصطفي مصطفي عيدالوهاب في تطوير مضخة الوقود ، حتي يتمكن المحرك من إعطاء قوة الدفع اللازمة للوصول إلي هذه السرعة

، وبدأت التجارب والإختبارات (ا لبروتوتايب الثالث V3 ) إعتبارا من نوفمبر 1969 






د. يحي الشاعر


----------



## يحي الشاعر (11 يناير 2010)

حكاية جاسوس إسرائيل الذي دخل مصر لإجهاض برنامج الصواريخ المصريّة​ 
سبق لي ودونت موضوع الجاسوس الأسرائيلي الذي تمكن من التغلغل في المجتمع المصري ... وفي النهاية ... نجح في مهمته ...

تعطبل المشروع المصري - الألماني- النمساوي من أجل صناعة الطائرات المقاتلة النفاثة (حلوان 300 ) و الصواريخ المصرية 

يسعدني أن بدأ الكثير يكتبون عن هذه المشروع .ز بل لقد أصدر أحد المصريين ، كتاب ، يعتمد فيه علي الصور والموضوع والأحداث التي نشرتهم في الأنترنت ... أنشر صورتهوكذلك الرابطة لتحميل الكتاب






د. يحي الشاعر قال:


> جاسوس إسرائيل دخل مصر لإجهاض برنامج الصواريخ المصريّة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
د. يحي الشاعر


----------



## يحي الشاعر (11 يناير 2010)

> محرك الطائرة (brandner-e-300) (صناعة مصرية) الذي تعدت به الطائرة سرعة الصوت وصمم من أجل تعدي ضعف سرعة الصوت ويوجد منه عشرة محركات في حلوات ، تم إختبار 4 منهم ، ويوجدا أيضا في الطائرتين الموجودتين في حلوان الطائرة ha-300-200-v3 و brandner-e-300-ha300-200-v2 والطائرةالهندية ماروت الموجودة أيضا في حلوان


 

د. يحي الشاعر


----------



## egole (11 يناير 2010)

عجز اللسان عن الكلام
فلا املك الا انى اقدم كل نفيث وغالى فى سبيل الله


----------



## يحي الشاعر (11 يناير 2010)

> *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]الكتاب[/FONT]*
> 
> [SIZE=-1]*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]42474[/FONT]*[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]‏السنة 127-العدد[/FONT]*[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]2003[/FONT]*[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]مارس[/FONT]*[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]22[/FONT]*[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]‏19 من محرم 1424 هـ[/FONT]*[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]السبت[/FONT]*[/SIZE]
> *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]صباح السبت[/FONT]*
> ...


 
المصدر





http://www.ahram.org.eg/Archive/2003/3/22/WRIT2.HTM


د. يحي الشاعر


----------



## يحي الشاعر (18 يناير 2010)

د. يحي الشاعر


----------



## يحي الشاعر (19 يناير 2010)

http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/6122/21331146kv1.jpg































http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/6348/nasserhe200brndnrha300t.jpg



د. يحي الشاعر


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (19 يناير 2010)

شكرا على مجهودك الجبار هذا لكن ثق تماما ان مصر ليس اى جاسوس لا اسرائيلى ولا غيره لأنهم يعلمون جيدا ان فىمصر جهاز من اقوى اجهزة الأستخبارات فى العالم وما بيهزرش ويعرف كل كبيره وصغيره عنهم واللى ها يتمسك فى هذا السياق هيروح عند ابو الغضب وقتى واللى عارف يبلغ اللى ما يعرفش


----------



## said said (20 يناير 2010)

اه يا عرب لو ان العرب استثمرو اموالهم في تحديث هذه الطاءرة الجميلة فلن نحتاج للاسلحة الامريكية او الروسية لا نقول فات الاوان و لا نستسلموا


----------



## يحي الشاعر (21 يناير 2010)

هشام جوده احمد قال:


> شكرا على مجهودك الجبار هذا لكن ثق تماما ان مصر ليس اى جاسوس لا اسرائيلى ولا غيره لأنهم يعلمون جيدا ان فىمصر جهاز من اقوى اجهزة الأستخبارات فى العالم وما بيهزرش ويعرف كل كبيره وصغيره عنهم واللى ها يتمسك فى هذا السياق هيروح عند ابو الغضب وقتى واللى عارف يبلغ اللى ما يعرفش


 

:28: :20:











http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/1382/h300pxl1.jpg 

د. يحي الشاعر


----------



## يحي الشاعر (27 يناير 2010)

د. يحي الشاعر


----------



## يحي الشاعر (27 يناير 2010)

د. يحي الشاعر


----------



## يحي الشاعر (30 يناير 2010)

​ 





http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/3066/convar88.jpg​ 





http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/2921/he200turbopg01.jpg​ 


 

http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/265/20473318633217192555757.jpg​ 

د. يحي الشاعر​


----------



## BASSEL87 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا علموضوع


----------



## مستريورك (28 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------

